# What can I expect from riding clipped in ...?



## Tiny01 (11 May 2016)

Evening all ...

Well had my 1st road bike ( Giant Defy Advanced 2 ) for just coming up to 6 weeks now , my Strava dashboard is showing 650 miles to date I'm averaging 17-19 mph on most of my rides that range from midweek rides 20-25 miles & more at the weekends 45-65 miles . 

I'm still cycling with flat pedals one side , cleats the other , I have touring cycling shoes but not fitted the cleats in yet . 

The bikes going back to the Giant store on Saturday for its first service & when I purchased it we agreed that we'd fit me up with the cleats & I'd have a go on the trainer clipped in , make sure that I'm comfortable with feet attached to the pedals & go from there . 

What can I expect from riding clipped in as apposed to how I'm riding now ? Any advice for a newbie riding clipped in for the first few times , I'm a little apprehensive about it but feel it's a step that I want to take to get a bit more out of me / bike , any advice really appreciated .


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 May 2016)

Expect your feet to be clipped in.


----------



## bozmandb9 (11 May 2016)

Extra 5 mph on average, respect from fellow cyclists, and total sex appeal to women!

But seriously, probably a very painful 'clipless moment' at some stage, and overall a more satisfying cycling experience, feeling more connected with the bike. Don't worry about it, my son just went clipless, and he loves it, always wants to go out on the bikes now, even more than before. Maybe get some practice clipping in and out on grass, before trying it uphill at traffic lights!


----------



## Crandoggler (11 May 2016)

Expect that at one point in time, when you least expect it, you will fall off like a complete idiot. 

Loosen the pedal so you can unclip freely at first. Tighten thereafter.


----------



## Cuchilo (11 May 2016)

I'll take falling over and looking like a tit over getting a studded pedal in the shin any day !


----------



## vickster (11 May 2016)

Potentially sore feet if the cleats aren't set up right and the shoes aren't comfortable 

But on the plus side, you feet won't slip in the wet and you can get better traction from lights. I'd ditch the current pedals though and get ones with clips on both side, the others are a pita once used to clipless imo


----------



## 13 rider (11 May 2016)

Just think when stopping unclip one foot in plenty of time and importantly always lean the way of the unclipped foot .After a period in clipping just becomes second nature


----------



## midlife (11 May 2016)

M520's like these?







Loosen the cleats as much as possible at first..........at first get a bit of speed up before you try and clip in to reduce "wobble" 

Shaun


----------



## Tin Pot (11 May 2016)

Crandoggler said:


> Expect that at one point in time, when you least expect it, you will fall off like a complete idiot.
> 
> .



Yep . Just try to roll with it.


----------



## midlife (11 May 2016)

Check this site out when ready.............

http://bikeshed.johnhoogstrate.nl/bicycle/pedal/removing_spd_platform_adapter/

How to remove the platform.

Shaun


----------



## Tin Pot (11 May 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Evening all ...
> 
> Well had my 1st road bike ( Giant Defy Advanced 2 ) for just coming up to 6 weeks now , my Strava dashboard is showing 650 miles to date I'm averaging 17-19 mph on most of my rides that range from midweek rides 20-25 miles & more at the weekends 45-65 miles .
> 
> ...


It obviously seems like a big deal to you now, but a day or two later, it won't.

It's nice to feel like you can power through both legs to get up hills smoother and faster, rather than pistoning your way up.

Eventually you forget about it.

Then you fall over 

No, really, you forget about it and it becomes a non-issue.


----------



## raleighnut (11 May 2016)

vickster said:


> Potentially sore feet if the cleats aren't set up right and the shoes aren't comfortable
> 
> But on the plus side, you feet won't slip in the wet and you can get better traction from lights. I'd ditch the current pedals though and get ones with clips on both side, the others are a pita once used to clipless imo


I disagree, all of my SPDs are single sided whether the A520s or bearcage/clip combis and there is a trick to getting them to flick over automatically both ways. I've seen people trying to flick them over with their toes whilst looking down and wobbling about but once you realise that they're weighted to hang a certain way you can just use physics and timing to flip em over, its to do with when you take your foot off and replace it and what the cranks are doing at the time.


----------



## vickster (11 May 2016)

raleighnut said:


> I disagree, all of my SPDs are single sided whether the A520s or bearcage/clip combis and there is a trick to getting them to flick over automatically both ways. I've seen people trying to flick them over with their toes whilst looking down a wobbling about but once you realise that they're weighted to hang a certain way you can just use physics and timing to flip em over, its to do with when you take your foot off and replace it and what the cranks are doing at the time.


In hundreds of miles I never got that knack (with £60 A600s) and I even took an alarming tumble as a result. Double sided clipless for me from then on. Physics fecked me over


----------



## Cuchilo (11 May 2016)

vickster said:


> In hundreds of miles I never got that knack (with £60 A600s) and I even took an alarming tumble as a result. Double sided clipless for me from then on. Physics fecked me over


Yeah but to be fair you do fall over a lot .


----------



## jefmcg (11 May 2016)

vickster said:


> I'd ditch the current pedals though and get ones with clips on both side, the others are a pita once used to clipless imo


I've got 22,000km on the same pedal** as @Tiny01, and they almost always are SPD side up when I go to clip in. 

**M324, and yes, obviously I am stalking him


----------



## raleighnut (11 May 2016)

vickster said:


> In hundreds of miles I never got that knack (with £60 A600s) and I even took an alarming tumble as a result. Double sided clipless for me from then on. Physics fecked me over


I learnt pedal 'flipping' years ago when we all used 'track' pedals like this.




They are really uncomfortable 'upside down'


----------



## raleighnut (11 May 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Yeah but to be fair you do fall over a lot .


----------



## Crackle (11 May 2016)




----------



## Cuchilo (11 May 2016)

Run for it lads !


----------



## Mrs M (11 May 2016)

When I first went clip less I took the bike indoors, put the saddle right down and pedals on a low tension.
Then found something to hold onto and just practised clipping in and out.
Did this for a day or two then just went outside and got on with it 
Wouldn't go back to flat pedals on the road bike.
Only issue is walking in the shoes


----------



## screenman (11 May 2016)

Put the spd pedals on the bike on a Saturday and do a full cross race on the Sunday and you will quickly get the hang of them, I did.


----------



## Tiny01 (11 May 2016)

screenman said:


> Put the spd pedals on the bike on a Saturday and do a full cross race on the Sunday and you will quickly get the hang of them, I did.



I'm toying with that idea I must admit , have my first ever " timed " cycle event early on Sunday morning but not sure wether to or not , might be asking for trouble with other cyclists around me & road junctions on the route , will see might have a practise with them Saturday afternoon & if I feel comfortable with them . 

Thanks all to have contributed some good advice / reading


----------



## mjr (11 May 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> I'll take falling over and looking like a tit over getting a studded pedal in the shin any day !


So get grippy rubber pedals, then.

I don't really understand why any non-racer would clip in these days. The roads are so busy now that it adds too much risk of getting run over to the risks of injury and bike damage.


----------



## screenman (11 May 2016)

mjray said:


> So get grippy rubber pedals, then.
> 
> I don't really understand why any non-racer would clip in these days. The roads are so busy now that it adds too much risk of getting run over to the risks of injury and bike damage.



I think we have been here before. You could not get on with them, does not mean they are unsafe.


----------



## mjr (11 May 2016)

screenman said:


> I think we have been here before. You could not get on with them, does not mean they are unsafe.


I got on fine with clipping in, thanks. Maybe you're thinking of someone else?

I think there's a lot of post-purchase self-justification going on among new clippers, exaggerating the benefits to make it seem worth the drawbacks and costs.


----------



## Lonestar (11 May 2016)

30000+ fixie miles on clipless...love it.


----------



## Jenkins (11 May 2016)

For the first few days you'll find that you will be unclipping "just in case" in advance of lights, juctions, etc where you may need to stop and you'll be thinking about it each time.

Soon it will be such second nature that you won't realise you're doing it and you will unclip only when necessary. It may also come to the point that as some pillock in a car pulls out on you from a side junction you'll hit the brakes and unclip automatically at the same time.


----------



## adamangler (11 May 2016)

just gone from mtb spds to look single sided road pedals, much harder to clip in on the road pedals, keep hitting the wrong side of the pedal and as there is no grip on the sole of the shoe foot usually slides off, very tricky on a hill start to get your foot in first go which usually leads to swearing. I will persivere for a while, if not i will go back to mtb spds and shoes


----------



## jefmcg (11 May 2016)

adamangler said:


> just gone from mtb spds to look single sided road pedals, much harder to clip in on the road pedals, keep hitting the wrong side of the pedal and as there is no grip on the sole of the shoe foot usually slides off, very tricky on a hill start to get your foot in first go which usually leads to swearing. I will persivere for a while, if not i will go back to mtb spds and shoes


He's got SPD pedals, and presumably - as he's cycling currently without cleats - shoes that with traction on the soles. So he should be fine.


----------



## jefmcg (11 May 2016)

My first real ride after i got SPD pedals/shoes was a solo 200km in sleet and (later) freezing mist. It was a terrible day out, that I packed early and went home. I stopped on climbs when I felt I was going too slow to unclip if need, and got terrible cramps in my thighs. But I survived, and didn't come off (never had a clipless). So I suggest, relax and enjoy. They'll feel like second nature in about 50 miles, and in 200 you won't know how to cycle without them


----------



## 2IT (11 May 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Evening all ...
> 
> Well had my 1st road bike ( Giant Defy Advanced 2 ) for just coming up to 6 weeks now , my Strava dashboard is showing 650 miles to date I'm averaging 17-19 mph on most of my rides that range from midweek rides 20-25 miles & more at the weekends 45-65 miles .
> 
> ...



Wow your mph is quite good already. Reminds me of the GCN video that says being clipped had no power advantage.

Being clipped in would tend to prevent the foot from coming off the pedal yet Peter Sagans foot came off while in the straight away during his WC win.

Much of the clipped in benefit usually comes from the shoe upgrade at the same time. 

I did enjoy the change going from the MTB SPD to the Look keo / Shimano SPD platform. More platform and more socially acceptable with my friends.

Always give yourself time to get out of them.


----------



## wheresthetorch (12 May 2016)

Bear in mind that, if you clip out on the approach to a junction but keep your foot resting on the pedal and straight, it can clip back in when you go over a bump. 

DAMHIKT


----------



## Stevec047 (12 May 2016)

I went clipless just after Christmas after starting cycling in the October. At first it felt odd and unnatural but now it's second nature and if anything makes cycling even easier now.

Like others have said just preempt junctions or situations where there will be a need to stop and unclip well before hand. Of course there will always be those sudden oh **** moments but if the tension is at the lowest setting even a fumbled panic wiggle of one or both feet should get you unclipped in time.

Most falls tend to be at low speed so ad much as it will hurt your pride and give you a few nasty bruises you should be able to get back up and off you go again.

Go for it you won't regret it and in all honesty I thought you would be using clips with the amount of mlies you have been packing in on Strava wow.


----------



## Cuchilo (12 May 2016)

mjray said:


> So get grippy rubber pedals, then.
> 
> I don't really understand why any non-racer would clip in these days. The roads are so busy now that it adds too much risk of getting run over to the risks of injury and bike damage.


Do you have a book of silly comments or do you just make them up as you go along ?


----------



## alicat (12 May 2016)

> Run for it lads !


----------



## *Dusty* (12 May 2016)

I recently went clipless, I would say it's good but it's not a life changing event in any way. I wouldn't do it on my mountain bike but the road bike for extended runs it definitely feels that bit more efficient.

If you're planning to ride around town centre then I wouldn't bother if there's lots of stopping and starting, get a decent pair of grippy flats. If you've to g more than 5 miles without stopping, then yes you'll probably feel the advantages of it.

As for the process itsself, you will find it easier than you think it's going to be. I listened to the advice of loosening the tension and within a day was getting them tightened up again. Yes, I had a clipless moment, unclipped the left foot easily enough, was just a tad slow and toppled to the right before I could unclip that side....... ah well.


----------



## mjr (12 May 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Do you have a book of silly comments or do you just make them up as you go along ?


Your influence must be rubbing off on me - but what I wrote is still more sensible than suggesting studs and clips are the only alternatives.


----------



## Okeydokey (12 May 2016)

Great thread for me, I ordered my first shoes and pedals this morning. Going to play on the turbo trainer for a little before taking the cleat of faith.


----------



## leedsmick (12 May 2016)

I went clipless 2 months ago. Right decision and mine are only £20 basic shimano ones. No idea if I'm faster as a result as I've not tried normal pedals on this bike but it feels smoother and in my head there seems more power. Fell off 3 times in the 1st week in my drive at the end of the ride but fine since and out on the road


----------



## jefmcg (12 May 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> I'm toying with that idea I must admit , have my first ever " timed " cycle event early on Sunday morning but not sure wether to or not , might be asking for trouble with other cyclists around me & road junctions on the route , will see might have a practise with them Saturday afternoon & if I feel comfortable with them .


Just realised what you are saying here. I wouldn't try a massed start if you are new to clipless. If you have them on Sunday, wait a moment at the back for the bulk of cyclists to get moving, then set off without the crowd. It will only at 30 seconds or so to your time, and could prevent an embarrassing pile up.


----------



## Guyincognito76 (12 May 2016)

Jenkins said:


> For the first few days you'll find that you will be unclipping "just in case" in advance of lights, juctions, etc where you may need to stop and you'll be thinking about it each time.
> 
> Soon it will be such second nature that you won't realise you're doing it and you will unclip only when necessary. It may also come to the point that as some pillock in a car pulls out on you from a side junction you'll hit the brakes and unclip automatically at the same time.



I went clipless three years ago. I rode clipless for about a year, with little drama, until, whilst changing gear on a hill, my chain jammed: 5km an hour (I had just finished adjusting my clothing *cough*), first attempt to unclip was unsuccessful, then blind panic, then timber! The result was a broken arm and a summer off my bike.

My chain came off on a downhill dip, a couple of months ago and I couldn't manage to flick it back on before the bottom; this meant starting at the bottom of the uphill after fixing the chain. Result? I pedalled one revolution with one foot attached, and as soon as I clipped in the other the chain came off again, and over I went again -no serious injury this time.

I still unclip at junctions 'just in case'.


----------



## screenman (12 May 2016)

Guyincognito76 said:


> I went clipless three years ago. I rode clipless for about a year, with little drama, until, whilst changing gear on a hill, my chain jammed: 5km an hour (I had just finished adjusting my clothing *cough*), first attempt to unclip was unsuccessful, then blind panic, then timber! The result was a broken arm and a summer off my bike.
> 
> My chain came off on a downhill dip, a couple of months ago and I couldn't manage to flick it back on before the bottom; this meant starting at the bottom of the uphill after fixing the chain. Result? I pedalled one revolution with one foot attached, and as soon as I clipped in the other the chain came off again, and over I went again -no serious injury this time.
> 
> I still unclip at junctions 'just in case'.



Seems like that could be more chain related than pedals


----------



## Guyincognito76 (12 May 2016)

screenman said:


> Seems like that could be more chain related than pedals



Ha! Yeah. Second time was. First was just bad luck, or more accurately poor shifting on my part.


----------



## screenman (12 May 2016)

What you can expect from going clipless is for somebody to come on and say your doomed.


----------



## Tiny01 (12 May 2016)

Stevec047 said:


> I went clipless just after Christmas after starting cycling in the October. At first it felt odd and unnatural but now it's second nature and if anything makes cycling even easier now.
> 
> Like others have said just preempt junctions or situations where there will be a need to stop and unclip well before hand. Of course there will always be those sudden oh **** moments but if the tension is at the lowest setting even a fumbled panic wiggle of one or both feet should get you unclipped in time.
> 
> ...



Cool sounds good Steve , always said I'd give it 6 weeks until id try it , the fella in the giant shop said using clips may alter how I feel on the bike & we could change a few things if to uncomfortable so thought I'd leave it until I go back in on Saturday , plus I've no idea on the tension settings of the clips so I'll let him explain it all to me & have a few go's on the trainer in the shop & take it from there , sure I'll be fine though


----------



## Tiny01 (12 May 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Just realised what you are saying here. I wouldn't try a massed start if you are new to clipless. If you have them on Sunday, wait a moment at the back for the bulk of cyclists to get moving, then set off without the crowd. It will only at 30 seconds or so to your time, and could prevent an embarrassing pile up.



Yep think I'm going to swerve it @jefmcg , 150 riders I need to feel comfortable so will stick with the current pedals & my Northwave touring shoes without clips for the event & then practise on my own next week with the clips in


----------



## Guyincognito76 (12 May 2016)

I'm a big girl's blouse and I have had my pedals set on the loosest setting ever since. You'll be fine, no one seems to have seriously hurt themselves on all the 'funny' falling over videos on YouTube. Luckily there were no cameras around for my fall from grace.


----------



## jefmcg (12 May 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> plus I've no idea on the tension settings of the clips so I'll let him explain it all to me


Yup, good idea. But you just stick an allen key in the back of the pedal and then it's _right tighty, lefty loosey,_ 

BTW (to anyone else on this thread): why would you ever tighten it? I've left mine on the loosest setting because I've never accidentally unclipped (except the first time I wanted to stop and couldn't remember how to unclip and was panicking, but suddenly my foot was free - phew!).


----------



## Tiny01 (12 May 2016)

Oh & one other thing that I'm not to sure on if I may ask please .. 

Current pedals are spd one side & flat the other & I have spd touring shoes , but a friend of my wife has given her a pair of shimano spd - sl shoes for me that I must add are a great fit but the cleat set up looks totally different , guess that I'm correct in thinking that if I decide to go with the spd sl shoes I'm going to need to change the pedals as well to suit the shoes ?


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2016)

jefmcg said:


> BTW (to anyone else on this thread): why would you ever tighten it?



I have mine set at the tightest. I have unintentionally unclipped when I used to have them at a loose setting.


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Oh & one other thing that I'm not to sure on if I may ask please ..
> 
> Current pedals are spd one side & flat the other & I have spd touring shoes , but a friend of my wife has given her a pair of shimano spd - sl shoes for me that I must add are a great fit but the cleat set up looks totally different , guess that I'm correct in thinking that if I decide to go with the spd sl shoes I'm going to need to change the pedals as well to suit the shoes ?




yes, you will need SPD-L pedals. 






Unless the shoes also have the SPD 2 bolt set up. Some shoes have both.


----------



## jefmcg (12 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I have mine set at the tightest. I have unintentionally unclipped when I used to have them at a loose setting.


you know, I'm starting to think you may be stronger than me


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2016)

jefmcg said:


> you know, I'm starting to think you may be stronger than me




Maybe the tiniest bit


----------



## slowmotion (12 May 2016)

I became a convert about four years ago and I keeled over half a dozen times at the start. The first time was less than three hundred yards into my first outing, but no harm was done. You want to watch out that you don't accidentally clip back in. It helps to move your heel forward a bit to avoid this. Unlike Ian, I've always had the release tension at the absolute minimum.


----------



## cm2mackem (12 May 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Oh & one other thing that I'm not to sure on if I may ask please ..
> 
> Current pedals are spd one side & flat the other & I have spd touring shoes , but a friend of my wife has given her a pair of shimano spd - sl shoes for me that I must add are a great fit but the cleat set up looks totally different , guess that I'm correct in thinking that if I decide to go with the spd sl shoes I'm going to need to change the pedals as well to suit the shoes ?


When you have your service take your sdp-sl shoes along buy the pedals there, they come with cleats, and get them to set those up for you,because there the hardest to get right first time , then when your ready just put the pedals on and the hard work of set up has been done, just slight tweecking needed


----------



## cm2mackem (12 May 2016)

Stevec047 said:


> I went clipless just after Christmas after starting cycling in the October. At first it felt odd and unnatural but now it's second nature and if anything makes cycling even easier now.
> 
> Like others have said just preempt junctions or situations where there will be a need to stop and unclip well before hand. Of course there will always be those sudden oh **** moments but if the tension is at the lowest setting even a fumbled panic wiggle of one or both feet should get you unclipped in time.
> 
> ...


Are you doing the Tendring tour


----------



## Tiny01 (12 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> yes, you will need SPD-L pedals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok thanks for that @ianrauk understand that , very confusing I must say , well to a newbie anyway ! 

I'll post a pic of the shoes that I've been given in a bit , be nice to use them as they feel really good on


----------



## Tiny01 (12 May 2016)

cm2mackem said:


> When you have your service take your sdp-sl shoes along buy the pedals there, they come with cleats, and get them to set those up for you,because there the hardest to get right first time , then when your ready just put the pedals on and the hard work of set up has been done, just slight tweecking needed



Quality post that thanks so much will definetly take that advice


----------



## cm2mackem (12 May 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Quality post that thanks so much will definetly take that advice


Your shoes better be white, or you'll feel the shame of Essex


----------



## cm2mackem (12 May 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Quality post that thanks so much will definetly take that advice


Also make sure you get the cleats with the yellow tips, these have float allowing you shoes to move around slightly, the red tips are ridged.


----------



## Tiny01 (12 May 2016)

cm2mackem said:


> Your shoes better be white, or you'll feel the shame of Essex



Ha ha ! Mate I'm Essex through & through wouldn't want it any other way & of course theyre White & match the bike as well  

So what cleats will these shoes take then , both types ?


----------



## jefmcg (12 May 2016)

Flip them over, and photograph the soles.


----------



## cm2mackem (12 May 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> View attachment 128167
> View attachment 128166
> 
> 
> ...


Yep both , just no white socks


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> So what cleats will these shoes take then , both types ?



Yes, both SPD MTB and SPD-L


----------



## Tiny01 (12 May 2016)

cm2mackem said:


> Yep both , just no white socks



Cool , so I can use them shoes with the current pedals if I wish , but be better to get spd-sl pedals & set the bike up with the spd-sl set up both pedals & shoes is that what you suggest ?


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2016)

cm2mackem said:


> Yep both , just no white socks




Oi.. i wear white socks...


----------



## Soltydog (12 May 2016)

If you fit the cleats yourself, make sure that they are tightened up sufficiently, otherwise you'll find that the cleat stays fast in the pedal & your shoe just turns & doesn't unclip  luckily 'my friend' managed to get home & stop at the gatepost without needing to stop & have a clipless moment, but he then had to unfasten his shoe & leave them fastened to the bike until he had a screwdriver to release them. I, sorry, he them tightened them up & they worked fine, but apart from that, no other clipless moments in 10 years & many thousand miles.
On my single speed I have M324 pedals, as I use it as my pub bike & dont always want to wear cycling shoes, but I do prefer to be clipped in


----------



## cm2mackem (12 May 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Cool , so I can use them shoes with the current pedals if I wish , but be better to get spd-sl pedals & set the bike up with the spd-sl set up both pedals & shoes is that what you suggest ?


I would as setting up spd-sl can be a real pain and shops charge quite a bit for a set up


----------



## jefmcg (12 May 2016)

I'd put the cleats on those shoes on saturday. Then on sunday you can decide which shoes to wear. Once you are comfortable riding clipped in, buy some cleats for your MTB shoes.

Then you can choose which shoes to wear on a ride. Roadie shoes will be hard to walk in, so MTB shoes when you are expecting a cafe break.


----------



## cm2mackem (12 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Oi.. i wear white socks...


But your not in Essex where its a law to wear them, I'm from Durham so that law doesn't apply to tourists


----------



## Tiny01 (12 May 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I'd put the cleats on those shoes on saturday. Then on sunday you can decide which shoes to wear. Once you are comfortable riding clipped in, buy some cleats for your MTB shoes.
> 
> Then you can choose which shoes to wear on a ride. Roadie shoes will be hard to walk in, so MTB shoes when you are expecting a cafe break.



Yep will do that , thanks again fellas for all your help & advice it's really appreciated I owe you a beer if our paths ever cross .


----------



## jefmcg (12 May 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Yep will do that , thanks again fellas for all your help & advice it's really appreciated I owe you a beer if our paths ever cross .


If you give @ianrauk a beer, consider our debt settled. I owe him one.

Oh, that means you have to give him 2


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2016)

jefmcg said:


> If you give @ianrauk a beer, consider our debt settled. I owe him one.
> 
> Oh, that means you have to give him 2




Well I'm not going to refuse that offer


----------



## Tiny01 (12 May 2016)

jefmcg said:


> If you give @ianrauk a beer, consider our debt settled. I owe him one.
> 
> Oh, that means you have to give him 2



He looks scary I'll try to avoid I think , take PayPal ?


----------



## jefmcg (12 May 2016)

I've been "sitting" on this for a while. I hope you will take it in the light hearted vein I wrote it in  (that's both @cm2mackem and @Tiny01)


cm2mackem said:


> Your shoes better be white, or you'll feel the shame of Essex


You know, I've missed the whole "Essex" stereotype (mostly from never watching "reality" tv), but I think of white, heeled ankle boots as "f*ck me boots". Is that what you are suggesting @Tiny01 should be going for??


----------



## Tiny01 (13 May 2016)

Yeah you've got it @jefmcg , you complete the look with white fluffy terry towling type socks as well but you'd never see me look like that  

Well not this early anyway !


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 May 2016)

You won't necessarily have a clipless moment and fall off. I never have. (yet)

I also always have my pedals on a loose tension. I started out that way and it ain't broke so I've never felt inclined to fix it.


----------



## tobykenobi (13 May 2016)

adamangler said:


> just gone from mtb spds to look single sided road pedals, much harder to clip in on the road pedals, keep hitting the wrong side of the pedal and as there is no grip on the sole of the shoe foot usually slides off, very tricky on a hill start to get your foot in first go which usually leads to swearing. I will persivere for a while, if not i will go back to mtb spds and shoes



I did exactly this about a year ago. Got some SPD-SL pedals and cleats for my road bike , mainly 'cos they looked the part. Been riding on SPD double-sided for 15+ years. Never got the hang of it. As you say, an absolute bugger to start on a hill. Push down with one foot, flip the other pedal with toe, get shoe in right position and clip-in. All to be done quickly.

Couple of months back thought "Sod it" and bought some more double sided 520s. Still using the road shoes as SPD cleats attach to these. Much better. Only need to worry about getting the shoe in the right place to clip in.


----------



## tobykenobi (13 May 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Cool , so I can use them shoes with the current pedals if I wish , but be better to get spd-sl pedals & set the bike up with the spd-sl set up both pedals & shoes is that what you suggest ?



You can do both. I have similar shoes (in black!) and - see previous post of mine - initially had SPL-SL pedals and cleats then went back to SPDs. Both fit on the shoes. 

Incidentally I bought some of these cleat covers on eBay as (unlike touring/MTB shoes) there's no recess and walking on the metal cleat is not easy.


----------



## Tiny01 (13 May 2016)

Thanks all ...

Think I'm going to do as suggested by @cm2mackem take both shoes & get another set of pedals to suit the road shoes & get both set up in the store tomorrow , that way I'll have the option of either shoe / pedal type to see what I get on with best . 

If it's the spd cleats then maybe I'll do as suggested by @tobykenobi & just get double sided spd pedals we shall see


----------



## Mrs M (13 May 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> You won't necessarily have a clipless moment and fall off. I never have. (yet)
> 
> I also always have my pedals on a loose tension. I started out that way and it ain't broke so I've never felt inclined to fix it.


Snap


----------



## Tiny01 (14 May 2016)

Well back from the Giant shop & had an hour or so in the trainer trying both shoes & both cleats , found it easier with the full spd-sl set up was suprised how easy it was to twist in & out of them & feel ill be up to speed in no time just need to get out & ride with them now .

Have my first timed event tomorrow but not going to risk it with either of the cleated set up so for tomorrow I will ride with the flats & then change the pedals over & get out during the week with the spd-sl set up .

Guess this type of question gets asked quite a lot so if it helps out another newbie going from flats to clips using the search for reference I purchased the mid range shimano spd-sl PD - R550 pedals

Pic attached


----------



## Tiny01 (17 May 2016)

Got out earlier for a little blast first time clipped in , I adjusted them to the least tension & in no time had the hang of un clipping , fealt really good & comfortable nice to feel the pull on the upstroke of the pedal , gagging to get out for another go now ! 

Again thanks for the advice given its appreciated


----------



## RedRider (17 May 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Got out earlier for a little blast first time clipped in , I adjusted them to the least tension & in no time had the hang of un clipping , fealt really good & comfortable nice to feel the pull on the upstroke of the pedal , gagging to get out for another go now !
> 
> Again thanks for the advice given its appreciated
> 
> View attachment 128870


That's about 20mph average speed so a fair (clipless) clip indeed.


----------



## cm2mackem (18 May 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Got out earlier for a little blast first time clipped in , I adjusted them to the least tension & in no time had the hang of un clipping , fealt really good & comfortable nice to feel the pull on the upstroke of the pedal , gagging to get out for another go now !
> 
> Again thanks for the advice given its appreciated
> 
> View attachment 128870


Well done what colour shoes next, you need more than one pair, we've also come up with the ingenious idea to ride back home after the London to Southend if you fancy it


----------



## Tiny01 (18 May 2016)

cm2mackem said:


> Well done what colour shoes next, you need more than one pair, we've also come up with the ingenious idea to ride back home after the London to Southend if you fancy it



Thanks , next shoes need to be black to compliment the bike don't you think , have 2 white pairs already 

Liking the sound of the ingenious idea I'll have some of that then if that's ok


----------



## simongt (18 May 2016)

Colour - ? COLOUR - ? My spd shoes are so old that they are dark green & black suede, and my boots are dark green & brown suede. Yes, they're THAT old - ! But they're still in good nick, so why replace them eh - ?


----------



## Tiny01 (18 May 2016)

RedRider said:


> That's about 20mph average speed so a fair (clipless) clip indeed.



Garmin read 20.1 average , was quicker on Sunday in fact on flat pedals with my touring shoes 51 miler with an average of 21.1 guess it will take a bit of time to build up the speed with the new shoes / clips but fealt more efficient overall


----------



## Tiny01 (22 May 2016)

Just to update this ..

Half a dozen or so clipped in rides completed now & feels very comfortable & second nature un clipping without even really thinking about it , so anyone considering it do it ! 

No mishaps ( yet ) !


----------



## tommaguzzi (24 May 2016)

Expect to fall off
Clippy pedals are dangerous


----------



## screenman (24 May 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> Expect to fall off
> Clippy pedals are dangerous



You forgot the smiley bit, as I am sure you are joking.


----------



## tommaguzzi (24 May 2016)

No I wasn't.
Just about everyone who uses clippies says they have caused them to fall off.
I abandoned them two years ago.

( Ducks down and waits for the incoming flack)


----------



## Tiny01 (24 May 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> Expect to fall off
> Clippy pedals are dangerous



Guess that I will one day but so far so good , still on the loosest setting & so easy to get in & out don't even think about it , I'm certainly going to stick with them it's made a major improvement in my riding & more importantly the enjoyment that I get from riding clipped in


----------



## screenman (24 May 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> No I wasn't.
> Just about everyone who uses clippies says they have caused them to fall off.
> I abandoned them two years ago.
> 
> ( Ducks down and waits for the incoming flack)



I would suggest it is not the fault of the pedals. I am sure you as well as me have seen more people fall off bikes when not clipped in.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 May 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> Just about everyone who uses clippies says they have caused them to fall off.


Not me. Just sayin'


----------



## ianrauk (24 May 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> Just about everyone who uses clippies says they have caused them to fall off.



Add me to the list of never having a clipless moment in over 10 years of using them.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 May 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> Just about everyone who uses clippies says they have caused them to fall off.


Nope, I came to cycling from motorcycles, fancy footwork felt natural from day 1


----------



## jefmcg (24 May 2016)

I nearly had a clipless-by-proxy moment ...

I was heading downhill in Richmond Park, when a rider coming towards me stopped, and then toppled like a tree in the grass. I immediately turned, then tried to change to small cog to cycle up the hill back to where she fell, and my chain came off. The sudden release of pressure had my legs spinning crazily, and I nearly fell over. She was fine, a little embarrassed. The hill was too much for her, and she stopped but forgot to unclip. We both agreed if I had fallen trying to help her, it would have been very awkward.

(The riders behind her going up the hill did not stop to see if she was ok, even though she was still turtling when I got to her. Selfish pricks.)


----------



## rovers1875 (24 May 2016)

Just swapped back to flats, I have had SPD's on the Cube since I bought it 10 months ago and although I have got used to them, I just don't like em. All my other bike are flats and I have never had a problem with my foot slipping, wet or dry and find no difference with acceleration either


----------



## tommaguzzi (25 May 2016)

What I am saying is Cyclists now predominantly wear helmets to protect their heads should they fall off and then tie their feet to the pedals thereby increasing the chances of falling off. Where is the sense in that?
For normal people riding at normal speeds clippies have a negligible effect which is far outweighed by the danger of using them.


----------



## screenman (25 May 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> What I am saying is Cyclists now predominantly wear helmets to protect their heads should they fall off and then tie their feet to the pedals thereby increasing the chances of falling off. Where is the sense in that?
> For normal people riding at normal speeds clippies have a negligible effect which is far outweighed by the danger of using them.



What is this tying bit about, I would say that my foot can hit the ground as fast when it has to be unclipped as when not. It is the owner of the pedals not the pedals that are at fault.

What is a normal person at normal speed?


----------



## tommaguzzi (25 May 2016)

If the rider cannot for any reason get their foot off the pedal, wether operator's error or component failure then the foot is tied to the pedal increasing the chances of falling off.
For me a normal person person riding at normal speeds is anyone not competing in races or time trials. I can see no point in commuters for example needing to use clippies.


----------



## Tin Pot (25 May 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> Expect to fall off
> Clippy pedals are dangerous



Don't cycle on roads either. Expect to die.


----------



## tobykenobi (25 May 2016)

Been clipless (on and off, mainly SPD) for about 15 years. Never fallen off due to them. A couple of close calls.

My worst clipless moment was getting IN to them. Using SPD-SLs, starting on a hill, right foot engaged, wheels turn, stamp on the wrong side of the left pedal, foot slips off, pedal gouges a lump of flesh out of my ankle as it does so. Ouch. Scar still visible 2 years later.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 May 2016)

Inventing spurious "safety" arguments for or against something that you have a strong personal opinion on is a bit tiresome. Especially in the absence of any evidence. 

I ride both flats and SPDs on different bikes. I much prefer SPDs for long distance riding. Before that I was a user of toeclips/straps. That's my choice, and I have no time for anyone who argues that they are inherently dangerous, because that's just not my experience.

Some people prefer flats. Some people prefer clip-ins. Some people prefer half-clip thingies. Vive la difference.


----------



## Apollonius (25 May 2016)

Those wheel things are dangerous. Have you seen how they roll off down a hill with nothing to stop them. Ah, yes, Brakes. I once went over the handlebars and smashed my front teeth because of brakes. Unnecessary and dangerous. Don't have them on your bike. And I once hurt myself catching my knee on the handlebars. Get those off too. And I once got a sore on my bum from the saddle. Who needs those? 

In fact, for normal people at normal speeds, the couch is the only safe place to be.


----------



## tommaguzzi (25 May 2016)

Not spurious. clippies cause people to fall off. I have been a victim of them and witnessed it in others.
Everyone I have ever talked to has had at least a 'moment' at one time or another.
It is my opinion that they are dangerous and for leisure riding provide little or no benefit for all the extra risk invoved by using them.
Just saying.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (25 May 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> Not spurious. clippies cause people to fall off. I have been a victim of them and witnessed it in others.
> Everyone I have ever talked to has had at least a 'moment' at one time or another.
> It is my opinion that they are dangerous and for leisure riding provide little or no benefit for all the extra risk invoved by using them.
> Just saying.



Everybody who has ridden on flats has had a moment on them too. Learning any new skill is likely to result in making a mistake.


----------



## tommaguzzi (25 May 2016)

How can you have a clippie moment i.e. you can't get your feet off the pedals on flats?


----------



## tommaguzzi (25 May 2016)

Just read up thread even posters on here admit falling off with them


----------



## Profpointy (25 May 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> How can you have a clippie moment i.e. you can't get your feet off the pedals on flats?



yebbut, slipping chain or sturmey archer gears resulting in slamming your bollocks on the the cross bar; or grunting up a hill start - feet slip - nasty grazed shin; or (foolishly) unclipping to rude down a boulder strewn gully thinking it would be safer - wrong - feet flying off pedals and almost lost control.

But apart from that, what have clip in pedals ever done for us?


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (25 May 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> How can you have a clippie moment i.e. you can't get your feet off the pedals on flats?



I didn't say a "clippie moment". I said "moment".

Everybody at some point has had a foot slip off a flat pedal. It doesn't make flats "dangerous"


----------



## screenman (25 May 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> Just read up thread even posters on here admit falling off with them



Not all of them have said they fell off.

Sorry but if anybody cannot handle clipless pedals then I sure as hell hope they do not drive a car.


----------



## GuyBoden (25 May 2016)

Spent two weeks using clipless SPD, I've found that I prefer them to toe clips, so I got an inexpensive M520 pair for my other road bike.

Some good info on SPD pedals here:
http://forum.cyclinguk.org/viewtopic.php?t=66078

These:


----------



## simongt (25 May 2016)

All my bikes have M515s, except my street bike and Brommie which have flats; the Brommie for obvious reasons. The reason for flats on those two bike is simply the variety of footwear I use when pedalling both bikes. I've slipped off flats many a time, usually when it's wet, but to date, yet to be 'stuck' with problematic consequences with the M515s. Maybe I'm just fortunate - !


----------



## DaggersJeff (26 May 2016)

Until last September I had used Look Reds & Blacks for over 15 years. Only fell off the first time I fitted them. However, had numerous bambi moments with the shoe plates!!! Then I bought a winter road bike, fitted M520's & and recessed Specialised MTB shoes.
Happy as a pig in shoot with them...and no more Strictly On Ice impressions!!

Loathe to get the summer bike out now!!


----------



## mjr (26 May 2016)

Profpointy said:


> yebbut, slipping chain or sturmey archer gears resulting in slamming your bollocks on the the cross bar;


Firstly, sturmey archer gears only slipped if you botched the cable adjustment or deliberately held the shifter in neutral. Secondly, recent SA hubs have no neutral because of people like you. Finally, slipping chain? How bad is your maintenance?



> or grunting up a hill start - feet slip - nasty grazed shin;


Can't graze your shin on a piece of rubber.



> or (foolishly) unclipping to rude down a boulder strewn gully thinking it would be safer - wrong - feet flying off pedals and almost lost control.


Oh I see - you're writing about trying to use nasty sharp clip pedals as if they're flats. Try some real flats before commenting again.



screenman said:


> Sorry but if anybody cannot handle clipless pedals then I sure as hell hope they do not drive a car.


I wouldn't say "cannot handle" but why do some people love to complicate cycling? Why would you want it to be more like driving? And if you did, why not get a velomobile?


----------



## simongt (29 May 2016)

mjray said:


> Can't graze your shin on a piece of rubber.[/QUO
> THAT depends on the rubber. Some can be easily hard enough to whip the skin off an ankle or the front of your leg in a bad moment.


----------

